# New to this. Posted a something but it didn’t get posted



## LetgoletGod (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello I’m a 35 year old African American man. Married with 4 children. Trying to navigate through life best way I can.
But yea I posted a joint and it got denied. I didn’t say anything inapportiate none of that. I’m mad cause I spent sometime writing that really well. Lol.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LetgoletGod said:


> Hello I’m a 35 year old African American man. Married with 4 children. Trying to navigate through life best way I can.
> But yea I posted a joint and it got denied. I didn’t say anything inapportiate none of that. I’m mad cause I spent sometime writing that really well. Lol.


Hello,

You post did not get denied, it needed moderator review/approval. It has been approved and you should be getting feedback soon.


----------

